# What Should I Do??



## David22988 (Dec 16, 2011)

My wife and I have been married for just 2 months. We also have a 2 monh old baby girl. We started fighting sortly after we got married. And this last time she ran off to her dads with my kid which I didn't get to see for 3 days. Aftr I brought her back we got in a huge fight and I said some stuff I shouldn't have about going to han out with and ex( even though I never planned on it) becauseI hada special night planned just the two of us. She was going to hang out with a female friend which I was fine with. Well after some time se says she is going to hang out with a different friend but shewill be back in a few hours. Which wa when the fighting happened and i said the stuff about my ex. So ijump in the sower she takes off with myphne and car keys. I clled her from my neighbors pone telling her i wasn't going anywhere I will ee her in a few hours. Well shenevr came home that night and I get a mesage on from her friend saying she went out on a dae with this guy but she din't sleep with him she just kissed him. I love her so much nd my daughter deserves a sho at having real family. So we are going to Counling but she thinks tha what she does is not cheating and she doesn't know what sh wants. She thinks that no matter what she does it will be the bet thng forour daughter My quesion is how can i show her how much I care and that our daughter deserves a shot at having a family.


----------



## David22988 (Dec 16, 2011)

But just say cutting m losses and moving on how is that fir to our 2 month old? Its alot harder to do when you still lov he. just want to sho her that she needs to think of our daughter before herself. I dunno how i feel abot her cheating i mean she didn't sleep with him atleastshe says she ddn't but she spent the night at hi house and kssed him. Now she says she is kinda in a reltionship with him and can't show me any affection because she is worried aout him getting mad.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

If she spent a night at her ex's house don't believe a word she says about what happened or didn't happen. Because it probably did. Either way, it's a violation of your trust and your marriage. She clearly does not value your marriage or respect you. See a lawyer, file for divorce, tell her to go live with her ex, and go for custody of your child...now. She abandoned the child and her marital home to be unfaithful...and after only 2 mos?? If you let that slide you're setting a precedent that this is OK and she'll see no reason not to continue the same way. Stand up for yourself and your child, I know you love her and don't want to break up the family, but she does not love you if she has done these things...the family breakup is on her and she has to deal with the consequences. Sorry man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

